# paracoat touchup?



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I just purchased a new para expert gi. I love it,this gun must have been handled quite a bit and there is a few areas that the black para coat is worn. is there a touch up tick to blacken out these areas.I did buy this gun to carry and use but wnt to keep the finish looking nice.
Bob


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Para's finish is known to not be very durable. If you are going to carry the gun anyway, I wouldn't worry about it.

I have guns I carry, and then ones I never holster - I baby the finish on the ones I do not carry. On the others, I do not care.

However, I would use someone like CCR Refinishing if you want a better finish. But, as you stated this is a carry gun, I think its a waste of money. You will be surprised how fast the gun will wear thru holstering and carrying.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Para LTC and the finish went south really quick. I really love the pistol so I redid the finish in Duracoat. The stuff is standing up really well so far. You can apply the Duracoat with an air brush right over the old finish after a light sanding and degreasing. Here's a like to my thred on the repaint.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18888


----------

